# Linux, Linux und nochmal Linux



## FastProg (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute

Will mir mal gerne Linux Installieren, aber ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.
Kenne mich einbisschen mit suse 8.2 aus, daher würde ich gerne Linux suse haben, aber nur eine die neuer als die 8.0 ist. ISO Dateien finde ich davon nicht und die Online Installation (FTP-Installation kapier ich nicht)

Gibt es noch ein anderes Linux was gut ist, kann ich dort auch alles laufen lassen was bei Suse ging?
Gibt es von dieses Linux ISO Dateien?
Kann ich mein Windows weiter hin nutzen?

Oder kann mir einer super genau die FTP-Installation erklären (für anfänger)

thx


----------



## tefla (17. Juni 2004)

Der erste Eintrag bei Google

Keywords: Suse ftp installation

http://tutorials.tanmar.de/linux-ftp-installation.php


----------



## metalgear (22. Juni 2004)

Nachdem ich Dir grade schon mal in aller Ausführlichkeit geschrieben und mein Rechner sich vor dem Abschicken mal wieder aufgehängt hat  (jaaa. es ist ein windoof rechner - und es ist NICHT meiner sondern er steht auf meiner Arbeit !  ) ,mach ich's jetz kurz:

auf http://www.linuxiso.org findest Du nahezu ALLE Distributionen die es gibt als iso image, darunter natürlich auch SuSE (direkt auf der Startseite)

Alternativ kannst du es auch bei SuSE direkt versuchen. Lies Dir erst unter 
http://www.suse.de/de/private/download/suse_linux/index.html
die installationsanleitung durch und klick dich dann weiter.

Oder du saugst Dir die Dateien direkt unter
ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/current/


viel spass dann noch mit Deinem neuen SuSE.. .oder Red Hat... oder Mandrake... oder was auch immer...  

KILL BILL


----------

